# Asian Arowana Video



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Those are gorgeous fish I really liked the gold on. I don't see fish like that around here in Michigan.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken those are the dinamika farmed, indonesian imports that first showed up 3-4 yr. ago and started the ball rolling for the under $1000. super red arowanas.

I considered them a gamble at the time, but they have turned out very nice.

For those of us in southern ontario there's an impressive 20" dinamika red for sale on arowanaclubcanada.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

those are amazing fish

and good song too


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Grat vid marco, def the coolest fish to keep. I am very curious to see how the timur reds will turn out, if they're anything like the farm site advertises their gonna be sweet with a green base.

I hit up all the shops in Markham a couple weeks ago, was def worth the drive


----------

